# Antec Nine Hundred Case Woes (need screws)



## dean290000

I built a new AMD Dual X64 system with the Antec Nine Hundred Case. It is a great case but mine did not come with the extra hard drive screws.

Does anyone know where to get extra hard drive screws? I cannot find them on the net.

There are about 4 times as long as normal screws and are designed to fit through a special hard drive cage. I only gad 4 screws shipped with my case. I currently has two drives in it being helf by two screws each. I have 3 more drives to put in so I have to get some more of screws. I have had no luck calling around or finding them on the net.

Anyone know a place to get Antec Nine Hundred Screws?

Dean


----------



## Blue_Gene

Have you called antec and ask? If not, probably you can try calling them.


----------



## kodi

Take a sample to your local hardware or tool store and you should be able to match them.
The only other option I can think of is to contact Antec or the store where you bought it from


----------



## dean290000

Thanks for the replies. I finally found the support forum for spare parts with Antec. I sent them an email and they responded within 3 hours and said they were sending me out the kit of screws for no fee.

Dean


----------



## dean290000

*Re: [SOLVED] Antec Nine Hundred Case Woes (need screws)*

I did get the screws but anyone familar with the nine hundred case know about the two front fans. They have switches for low medium and high and did not comoe on at first. I turned them on medium and they came on for a while but are now off. They are not controlled by the MB but just the switch.

The fat boy (large fan at top), back fan, side fans, CPU fan on Asus Triton 70 heatsyncs come on but the front two with the LEDs do not.

I have an Antec 650W power supply and at the time, only two Sata drives, and one EIDE Dual layer DVD/CD RW Drive.

Dean


----------



## kodi

*Re: [SOLVED] Antec Nine Hundred Case Woes (need screws)*

Connect the power leads from the fans to a different Molex connecter.
If this does not work check the wiring for breaks or broken solder,I had problems with one of mine, one of the wires had not been soldered onto the fan properly


----------

